# Hoyt tenacity



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I had a tenacity once upon a time, but it was a Tenacity II. Mine had a one cam on it. You must have master cams on yours. 

Those strings won't cost more or less than any new bow's strings. Just take your lengths to a string maker and have him make you some. 

Good bows for their time, but you'll find that it will jump right out of your hand if you let it. At least my one cammer did. I think mine was a 98. Your regular tenacity, not the 2 version, would be a 97. 

You can find your info here: http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/97_tenacity.pdf


----------



## jchomer (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info,it is a target bow,silver black,hoyt tenacity carbonite thats whats on the linbs.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Mine was an old Super G model with an Indy cam. I wanted Carbonite limbs and master cams soooo bad back then. Neat bows, but way behind today's curve!


----------



## jchomer (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh yea,i have a maxxis 31 now and to shoot my old bow which is a reflex extreme is like nite and day,i cant imagine what it gonna belike to shoot the tenacity again.


----------



## ohsixlj (Jan 23, 2014)

Jchomer if you stumble back across this thread and still have that old tenacity. Please send me a message.


----------



## bdifloures (Mar 13, 2016)

pm sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COMA44 (Feb 9, 2016)

I have my old tenacity in my car right now picked it up from my buddies place last week. Had loaned it to his kid years ago. Would sell it for 25$ plus shipping. Master cam's and carbon limbs. Pm me if toy want it.


----------



## ohsixlj (Jan 23, 2014)

I am specifically looking for the black and silver target version. I believe it was called salt and pepper. If you have one let me know.


----------

